# Didn't kill one today, but these vids will make you laugh



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Congrats Bob, nice job. Kinda cool getting in on video, isn't it ?


----------



## Bob T (Feb 6, 2000)

don said:


> Congrats Bob, nice job. Kinda cool getting in on video, isn't it ?


Thanks, Yes it is, I have always been into still photography but just recently decided to do some filming. It really adds something extra to the hunt or fishing trip. In fact I just purchased the Gorilla camera arm mount to do some filming up in the treestand this coming fall.


----------

